# loose stool outside (for a walk)



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello,

Could you please advise me about why my corgi's stool are very loose while she is out for a walk? 

What can I do for her to prevent loose stool?


When she does a pooh at home in the morning and at night, her pooh is very firm.

I wonder why....?

I rotate Orijen 6Fish and Evo RM small kibble for her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How much do you feed her and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> How much do you feed her and how much does she weigh?



She is now 28lb and I feed her at 550kcal a day (275kcal each in the morning and in the evening).

As she is gaining weight (a year ago she was 23lb), I feed 550kcal per day.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

About how many cups does that equal? :biggrin:


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> About how many cups does that equal? :biggrin:


I do not know... 
I do not use "cup", but approx. 130g per day (65g each) for Orijen.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If she is gaining weight and having loose stool I would cut her food back to ~2/3 of what she get now to start out and see if that helps. Then slowly add in more food unless you see diarrhea again. It's not uncommon for dogs to get loose stool from too much food.


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

If her stools are fine at home but loose when she is out for a walk I wonder if her nerves could be playing a part in this?


----------



## Brodster (Oct 9, 2008)

Exercise is playing a role. Peristalsis gets stuff moving right along. Ask any human runner.


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

Brodster said:


> Exercise is playing a role. Peristalsis gets stuff moving right along. Ask any human runner.


All,

Thank you very much for your comments. I did not even think of Peristalsis...

I asked a friend of mine and he said it's possible...

Probably I need not worry seriously...

(I brought her pooh to my vet a few month ago and nothing wrong was found)

Again, thanks all!!


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

Leon, I'm so glad you posted this because I notice the same thing! When my bullie is in the backyard his poop is a lot firmer than when we go on the front lawn where there are lots of stimuli that scare him (i.e. cars, lawn mowers, other dogs, etc.) so I'm thinking IBS or stress could be a contributer. Granted my dog rarely has super firm poop but when he's on a walk or around stressful situation it is much worse!


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

kimrisa said:


> Leon, I'm so glad you posted this because I notice the same thing! When my bullie is in the backyard his poop is a lot firmer than when we go on the front lawn where there are lots of stimuli that scare him (i.e. cars, lawn mowers, other dogs, etc.) so I'm thinking IBS or stress could be a contributer. Granted my dog rarely has super firm poop but when he's on a walk or around stressful situation it is much worse!


Hello, kimrisa

Thank you for your cooments:smile:
According to a few sites on the web, actually exercise sometimes makes dog's stool softer. The combination of exercise and circumstances may also probably be the cause, I guess.


----------

